# Solved: Windows 8.1 Fn key problem.



## n0thing15 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi guys i have a problem with my new keyboard.
I am running Windows 8.1 and i've tried on other computer on windows 7.
The "Fn" key doesn't work. On the box it's says the keyboard comes with shorcuts like Fn+F10=Computer.
If i try a "test key program" it doesn't seem to recognize it.

Please tell me what to do.

My keyboard i think it's a no-name keybaord . "digittex" I could not find any drivers for it.
Please help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this a desktop or laptop ?


----------



## n0thing15 (Jan 14, 2014)

desktop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i did not think desktop keyboards needed FN keys 
usually the extra functions for laptops are on the F1 keys and need to use FN like the Shift key for Capitals for laptops
heres alist of windows 8 shortcuts and FN key not required
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts/

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...=i5Gg2KPtHF52XzwKF8zivA&bvm=bv.61535280,d.ZGU

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/keyboard-shortcuts

usually the FN key is used with the F keys to change things like brightness , volume, switch wireless on/off
FN+F10 on my laptop allows the screen to be displayed via the VGA connection onto an external monitor


----------



## n0thing15 (Jan 14, 2014)

etaf said:


> i did not think desktop keyboards needed FN keys
> usually the extra functions for laptops are on the F1 keys and need to use FN like the Shift key for Capitals for laptops
> heres alist of windows 8 shortcuts and FN key not required
> http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts/
> ...


This is not what i wanted.

Take a look at this pic: http://gyazo.com/027b91c04a7bb5992ec953bcc0ee8d6e.png
That is my keyboard.
(1) -> Shows that i have a "Media" button. (I also have play/pause , volume down and volume up)
(2) -> You can see the images of "Internet Explorer, Favorite, Search.
(3) -> The windows doesn't recongnize the "Fn" key so i cannot acces the keyboard "shorcuts"

Take a look at this pic too: http://gyazo.com/eae91a4f3d3fbf4629537787fb366e68.png
That's what it says on the box:
(1) -> You can see "FN+"
(2) & (3) -> You can see what it supposed to do.
Ex: FN+F10 = My Computer.

Help me please .


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make of the desktop - FN may need to be enabled in the Bios 

I have no experience with this - but from my research its in the BIOS
something called action mode key. You have to enable it
so not sure how accurate that maybe, appears again to apply to laptops and HP make


----------



## OS_Challenged (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm going to also direct you to the bios.

I do have a laptop, an HP. One of the stupidest configurations I have seen to date is that in order for me to use F1, F2, etc., I have to press the FN key first (otherwise you get the brightness controls, or the volume controls).

In order to reverse this, I had to go into the bios and flip the enable/disable option for the FN key.

Hope this helps, 

OS


----------



## n0thing15 (Jan 14, 2014)

etaf said:


> whats the make of the desktop - FN may need to be enabled in the Bios
> 
> I have no experience with this - but from my research its in the BIOS
> something called action mode key. You have to enable it
> so not sure how accurate that maybe, appears again to apply to laptops and HP make





OS_Challenged said:


> I'm going to also direct you to the bios.
> 
> I do have a laptop, an HP. One of the stupidest configurations I have seen to date is that in order for me to use F1, F2, etc., I have to press the FN key first (otherwise you get the brightness controls, or the volume controls).
> 
> ...


Because i am on a desktop computer there is no FN option in the bios.
Anything else?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No sorry, I have no other suggestions


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Neither of the links you have posted on your post 5 will open for me.
I tried in an attempt to help you, normally I do not open links, as of course you never know what it is you are opening

However like my colleague I have never heard of a desktop keyboard using an Fn key.
The key of course is not what opens the shortcut, the key is only the means of sending the cmd to do so

Fn + F10 for computer - on Windows 8 use windows logo key + E

There is a whole list of others some of which I have listed here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html

and the rest may be found as the link tells you in Help and Support on windows 8 under the search term
keyboard shortcuts

I cannot help wondering if that keyboard - albeit I have never heard of 


> My keyboard i think it's a no-name keybaord . "digittex" I could not find any drivers for it.


digittex

can also be used as a laptop/netbook external keyboard and that is why it has an Fn key

and if this is not what you wanted


> This is not what i wanted.


either then I also cannot help with any other suggestions


----------



## n0thing15 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, thanks for letting me know.
I think i have to learn some windows 8.1 shorcuts.
I will mark the thread as solved.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome thanks for replying


----------

